# (9) Gold Mac that you been waiting for..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here are my (9) Gold Mac. They been with me since Feb. that's about 4 month ago and they are around 4". The previous owner I believe he got them when they are young, and have them for a very long time. In some time soon I will tempting to breed them. According to Frank they are already mature to breed with this size and age.

They are in my 300gallon....The stand and canopy I personally build my own. Enjoy!.
































































For got to mention...Over 4 month they are from 4" now growing to 5" some are 6"..Some of them are turning really turn black.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is a nice looking tank... I like the it congrats


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice looking tank and the mac shoal


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks mint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great cohab buddy







having them in a 300 gallon really helps too. how often are they fed and what are they fed?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

there looking great...goodluck with the breeding


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> looks mint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great cohab buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the kind words....

They are very active (as you can see) they are every where in the tank. I keep the temp steady to 78f, tons of filter and power head. I fed the white meat fish fillet (talipia) catfish, raw shrimp and silver side are they diet. I feed them small portion every other day.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn! that looks freaken awesome! Very nice! GL on your quest to breed them...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Damn! that looks freaken awesome! Very nice! GL on your quest to breed them...


Thanks buddy!...I will try my best to breed these sucker.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

macs are great


----------



## egr73 (Mar 20, 2007)

does anyone know how big macs get?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

egr73 said:


> does anyone know how big macs get?


Around 8-9" Max..But I can be wrong on this.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats about right for the mac size. its awesome to see these and ive looked at this thread a few times already cause its really interesting to me


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

You won't regret keeping them! If you ever need to find them a new home........


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks real nice 2p... when they feed do they go into a frenzy like a pygo shoal?---


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice!!! Mac's are one of my favorite P's


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

AWESOME SHOAL, I HOPE YOULL BREED THEM!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is a great shoal and must be amazing to watch. I really hope they make some babies for you.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice tank man that thing is huge i'd love to have something like that. nice looking macs as well


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> nice tank man that thing is huge i'd love to have something like that. nice looking macs as well


Thanks for the kind word


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I like..


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

wow im jealous!..haha


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I like..


I like it too!


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

In about a month or two your going to get bored and sell them off like we all do with this hobby where all going to be broke soon no win in this game.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ILLdose13 said:


> In about a month or two your going to get bored and sell them off like we all do with this hobby where all going to be broke soon no win in this game.


ahahhalol...To be honest with you, I would rather keep bunch of them for myself and I will give a way for free for some good members in here that I feel that person are helpful, friendly, and a good members in here.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I just dig up some picture from where i first got them back in Feb.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

what is that really tall plant you have on the right side of the tank? and the floating ones...

i am interested, i like the look of them, are they live? if they are how much wpg do they need if any...

i want to set my 200 up with some nice plants, the problem is i only have a shoplight that handles 2 40watt bulbs...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I not so sure what that plants called...It's a fake plant I got from local fish store. Both the tall plants and floating plants are the same. It look like a bamboo leaf.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^those are "Fancy Plants" (Giant).... Bamboo----


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Very Sharp!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sadly just lose one day.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1975340


----------

